# Prices for certain DTG printers.



## veidertaavi (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey.

All those DTG brand homepages I visit... I dont find no prices anywhere?! So can someone tell what is it all about? Would like to know prices for Brother brand DTG america brand and so on! Cant find anything!

Thanks for any help!

Taavi Veider
[email protected]


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

I think most of the distributors want you to call for pricing, that said a Brother GT541 is in the $20k or less range, a Brother GT782 is in the $50K range, I believe DTG America is a distributor not a brand, they sell the DTG brand printers, confusing isn't it?

Some sites like Equipment Zone does list their prices, you can check their offerings here.

Veloci-Jet XL - Fast T-Jet Digital Direct-To-Garment Printers | Equipment Zone

Hope this helps.


----------



## jwalk2515 (Apr 22, 2010)

I having been looking for months trying to decide what I wanted. Pricing is the unknown, you can find a general idea but almost all require you to make contact to find the current price. They display ads for the current month's sale but no pricing; so how do you know its on sale?

It felt like they were feeling me out to see my budget before giving me a price. It has been the most frustrating part.


----------



## jwalk2515 (Apr 22, 2010)

I having been looking for months trying to decide what I wanted. Pricing is the unknown, you can find a general idea but almost all require you to make contact to find the current price. They display ads for the current month's sale but no pricing; so how do you know its on sale?

It felt like they were feeling me out to see my budget before giving me a price. It has been the most frustrating part.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah I know what you mean....I think in some cases the distributors that sell the same brand of printers try to protect their pricing from their competition, doesn't help a potential buyer at all but in a lot of cases you can get a better deal by calling and working with a sales person. Still the companies that post their pricing up-front do seem not to be trying to hide anything. A Google search for prices does help you just have to wade through a ton of sites to find what your looking for. Hope this helps.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I have posted prices in the past when asked, but really have refrained since to comply with forum policies.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

the table tops start around $12K and go up from there.


----------



## veidertaavi (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Taavi,

We're not supposeded to post prices on the Forum. I sent you a PM with the Veloci-Jet XL pricing and a link to download the instruction manual.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## jwalk2515 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well you have replies from 2 of the best, Jerid and Harry will give you quick turn around on price requests. I think the original post was more in reference to why don't the manufacturers have pricing on their websites.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

also, visit an ISS show you can find show specials and actually see the machine.. 

do you research before hand by getting info from Harry and Jerid and narrow it down to which printer you likes, whats in your budget and then research the positives and negatives here on the forum.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

FatKat Printz said:


> ...research the positives and negatives here on the forum.


there are positives?

The big thing for us was LOCAL service reps. 

make sure you arrange your training to include how to replace all parts that might have to be replaced including but not limited to 

print head
all ribbon cables
print carriage
main board
capping station
wiper assembly
encoder strip
encoder wheel
print bed assembly maintenance

also include all cleaning and maintenance and a schedule for them. walk through every one of these with them

also, forget about kits like golf ball printing templates and crap like that. they just add to the purchase price and you will never use it. these are textile printers with textile ink. if you want to print on hard substrates, get a solvent printer. 

you will need adult shirt platens
youth shirt platens
sleeve platens

AND software templates for all of those

Make sure you understand color management and how the printer works with your design software, if you get one, how the rip works. 

did i leave anything out?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

binki said:


> did i leave anything out?


I forgot to mention, 

I created a marked template with centerpoints in Corel and printed it on a shirt. I also marked my bed with all of the points that are important for positioning the platen as well as measuring points. 

You will need this for things like front and back placement, left breast placement and other important location points.


AND

Plan on another $1500 to $15000 for artwork templates from one of the many art supply houses. That is, unless you are going to do all your own artwork.


----------



## veidertaavi (Sep 26, 2010)

binki said:


> there are positives?
> 
> The big thing for us was LOCAL service reps.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this and thanks for anyone who ad time to write somethin under this topic to reply my asks!
Anyway I'll keep reading stuff about printers and everything that comes with it!

Best regards to all of you!
Taavi 
[email protected]


----------



## veidertaavi (Sep 26, 2010)

equipmentzone said:


> Taavi,
> 
> We're not supposeded to post prices on the Forum. I sent you a PM with the Veloci-Jet XL pricing and a link to download the instruction manual.
> 
> ...



Hello.

Sorry to bother you but im still trying to find out what kind of printer should i buy. Im the guy that asked about the prizes for printers some time in past... you posted me a PM that included Veloci-Jet XL price offer... I would like you to tell me the price once more because i have somehow lost it. I would allso like you to describe me a little about this printer. Allso i would like to know that how would be the service and stuff, because Im located in Estonia It lays below the Finland on the map! Just would like to know if something happens... and how do i get supplies from you and so on! And what about guarantee?

I hope to get reply from you soon!
I wish you the best!
Taavi Veider


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

veidertaavi said:


> Hello.
> 
> Sorry to bother you but im still trying to find out what kind of printer should i buy. Im the guy that asked about the prizes for printers some time in past... you posted me a PM that included Veloci-Jet XL price offer... I would like you to tell me the price once more because i have somehow lost it. I would allso like you to describe me a little about this printer. Allso i would like to know that how would be the service and stuff, because Im located in Estonia It lays below the Finland on the map! Just would like to know if something happens... and how do i get supplies from you and so on! And what about guarantee?
> 
> ...



Taavi,

I will send you another PM with the pricing for our Veloci-Jet XL Printer. 

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## veidertaavi (Sep 26, 2010)

equipmentzone said:


> Taavi,
> 
> We're not supposeded to post prices on the Forum. I sent you a PM with the Veloci-Jet XL pricing and a link to download the instruction manual.
> 
> ...



Hello Harry... 

I have tried to contact with you but with no result... i have sended those picture samples that i asked... and information aswell but i dont see no answer from you!?

Are there any problems?

Best Regards
Taavi Veider
[email protected]


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Taavi,

I have sent back several emails to you in Estonia. Sent another yesterday. Please let me know if you do not get that one either.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## veidertaavi (Sep 26, 2010)

equipmentzone said:


> Taavi,
> 
> I have sent back several emails to you in Estonia. Sent another yesterday. Please let me know if you do not get that one either.
> 
> ...



Hello... 

Seems to be that there is some problem with emails... because i have not recived any email from you or equpipmentzone sales department that i allso sended some mails to... make sure you have the right address... 

[email protected]

Regards... 
Taavi Veider
[email protected]


----------



## veidertaavi (Sep 26, 2010)

equipmentzone said:


> Taavi,
> 
> We're not supposeded to post prices on the Forum. I sent you a PM with the Veloci-Jet XL pricing and a link to download the instruction manual.
> 
> ...


Hello Harry.

Again I'm having a little problem to get contact with Alex, i have sended several emails to him but get back non!

Regards...
Taavi Veider
[email protected]


----------

